# steam guard code nicht erhalten



## 19master94 (6. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich hab mein BS neu installiert. Jetzt möchte ich wieder meine Steam Spiele insallieren, aber wenn ich mich anmelden will wird mir gesagt das ich erst den steam guard code eingeben soll, welcher an meine e Mail adresse gesendet wurde. Also hab ich bei web.de nachgeschaut, aber nicht gefunden.

Für was das steam guard dar ist weiß ich, aber was soll ich machen. Ich warte jetzt schon 2 Stunden auf den code.
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Novorapid (6. Juli 2011)

Also bei mir is der code immer im spamordner
Schau mal da nach


----------



## 19master94 (6. Juli 2011)

da hab ich schon geschaut, aber nicht gefunden.
kann ich den schlüssel neu anfordern?


----------



## bingo88 (6. Juli 2011)

Bei mir brauchen die Mails von Steam immer ewig, teilweise über einen Tag. Hatte das bei einer Guard-Aktivierung auch, musste ich über's Wochenende warten, bis die Mail kam


----------



## 19master94 (6. Juli 2011)

hoffentlich kommt sie dann in den nächsten Tagen.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (6. Juli 2011)

und du schaust auch auf der richtigen email adresse nach der mail ? nicht das irgendeine alte bei steam eingetragen war ? 
bei mir brauchen die knapp 10 sek bis sie ankommen, hatte ich letzte woche grade erst mit dem steamguard


----------



## 19master94 (6. Juli 2011)

es ist zu 100% die richtige email adresse. Ich werd jetzt mal 2-3 Tage warten, wenn dann keine email kommt weiß ich nicht wieter


----------



## cann0nf0dder (6. Juli 2011)

eventuell bei web.de mehrere spam ordner ? ich hab zwar keinen plan warum, aber ich habe spam, junk und noch irgendeinen ...
jenachdem in welcher version des webmailers ich spammfilter angelegt hatte sortiert er sie unterschiedlich ein .... warum auch immer


----------



## chrissv2 (6. Juli 2011)

Ich hatte das gestern auch bei meinem Bruder. Die Mails kamen nach ca einer Stunde an. In der Zwischenzeit hatte ich das schon in der Steam Anwendung deaktiviert. Der Code sollte fürs einloggen über den Browser sein.

Jetzt beim Summer Sale scheint Steam generell überlastet zu sein.

mfg
chris


----------



## 19master94 (10. Juli 2011)

habs jetzt noch mal probiert und siehe da, der Code kam sofort und es hat alles funktioniert.


----------

